# Alive and Well :)



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Guys!
Dang, all of a sudden a whole bunch of you came out of the woodwork on me there   You guys know who you are and you rock!

I'm sorry I kinda dropped off the face of the earth there but life jumped up and swallowed me whole, in a good way, a very very good way 

First came some family and personal stuff that kicked it off, it wasn't a promising start but it took up a bunch of time, then I got an offer to do something major and photography related, which is way cool but under wraps until I get further into it and sure it is going to fly   But THEN....... my life quite literally changed.

I was adopted and I have very little information on my Birth Parents.  I decided to do a DNA test through 23andme.  I had myself convinced that my reasoning was for health information and to find out my ethnicity, finding family was wayyy back in my mind for many reasons and I really didn't think around it at all.  

My health info was very important since I have none but my ethnicity, that was my main goal.  All my life people have asked me where I'm from because of my olive skin and general looks.  I've never had an answer and as I got older I found myself needing to know how I connect to the other people on this big wide world, my story, who made me.  

Well, I got my results back and it has been, I can't even find a word, overwhelming, surreal, amazing, life changing, they all fit.

My DNA is a roadmap for Acadian/Cajun people.  I have relatives in France, a TON on the East Coast of Canada and down through Main and Virginia and finally a whole bunch in Louisiana.  I have talked to some of my COUSINS! (omg it still freaks me out that I can say that  ) and joined a couple groups on Facebook and the welcome I have received, just wow, I'm truly humbled to be part of such an amazing group of people with such a rich history  

I'm currently working on building my family tree to see exactly where I fit, I've found my first line and it leads back to the first settlers in 1600, so cool!  I have lots more lines to chase and I'm loving every minute of it.  

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it 

So that's it my Dear TPF friends, life got the better of me, but it's alllll good  Thanks for reaching out and checking on me! <3


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Oops! Almost forgot!  Timor requested an Alice picture.

She thinks you guys rock too 




alicerock by Judi, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2016)

Alice rocks, but you probably shouldn't let her.  Bad for her teeth.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Ha! We try, trust me, she is obsessed with rocks.  She picks them out of the river and leaves them in piles here and there and once in a while she moves one lol  I was shooting something else and she came around the house with this big one in her mouth, I HAD to take a shot  lol


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2016)

O.K., then the next best thing is to teach her how to mix mortar so she can build something.


----------



## limr (Apr 30, 2016)

PixelRabbit said:


> alicerock by Judi, on Flickr



Dis are mah rock!

Glad to hear from you, Judi!  And how exciting about discovering your family!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Lol Lenny! Yep, one of many but this one is mine! lol 

Thanks!  It is a heck of a journey so far and I am so looking forward to seeing where it leads me


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2016)

PixelRabbit said:


> Lol Lenny! Yep, one of many but this one is mine! lol
> 
> Thanks!  It is a heck of a journey so far and I am so looking forward to seeing where it leads me


Very cool indeed!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks John  I had a good excuse for going AWOL


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2016)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks John  *I had a good excuse for going AWOL*


I didn't say that!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Oops lol


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2016)

You are awesome, lady! TPF would not be the same without you around. Looking forward to some more motion studies. Maybe as things smooth out, you and Mister can find some cool roadside visual delights to turn into still/moving photos. I saw the other day that people were worrin' 'bout where you was!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 30, 2016)

You were missed. 

Btw, if you have family from the east coast of canada, odd are, you and I are related. I'm a direct decedent of the Acadians from there


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Derrel said:


> You are awesome, lady! TPF would not be the same without you around. Looking forward to some more motion studies. Maybe as things smooth out, you and Mister can find some cool roadside visual delights to turn into still/moving photos. I saw the other day that people were worrin' 'bout where you was!


Aw thanks D! <3


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> You were missed.
> 
> Btw, if you have family from the east coast of canada, odd are, you and I are related. I'm a direct decedent of the Acadians from there


Thanks Barb  
No way!  I'm going to message you my dear


----------



## table1349 (Apr 30, 2016)

If you could only teach Alice to carry this she would be the worlds most perfect dog. 

Welcome back.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 30, 2016)

Judi!  Ah, another thread in the web is ravelling back into the weave.  My slow-shutter work needs inspiration.  If you're not too busy uncovering your roots, please haul out the camera again and remind us how good you are.  And of course, you know that as you discover your many links, a photographic record needs to follow.


----------



## terri (Apr 30, 2016)

What an awesome thing to discover!   I'm so happy that it's all been so wonderful for you.    

We will pretend to be patient, but you know we're all rooting for you and are interested in hearing about that photography endeavor you hinted at.   Go, Judi!


----------



## annamaria (Apr 30, 2016)

So glad to see you back! Can't wait to find out about your photography venture. [emoji16]


----------



## pjaye (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a new family member!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 30, 2016)

There's that pretty dog! Missed y'all. Glad all is well. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Apr 30, 2016)

Yay - our favorite Acadienne bunny is back with her rock hauling puppy.  Jambalaya for everyone.  Glad all is OK and you are finding your roots.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 30, 2016)

Judi Judi  Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi Judi JUDI!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Apr 30, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> I have a new family member!


Wait.   For real?     Or are we speaking in terms of our extended TPF family here?    I know she was going to message you earlier....


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 1, 2016)

Aw this is why I love you guys   Thanks so much all!  
Unfortunately I'm going to have to keep the opportunity under my hat for now, it's still in beginning stages and still might not fly but I assure you, the second I find out it's going to for sure happen you guys will be the first to know 



terri said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new family member!
> ...



Yes Terri, for real!  Meet my cousin Barb    Cousin Barb, meet my friend Terri  lol I'm beyond thrilled!


----------



## pjaye (May 1, 2016)

terri said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new family member!
> ...



For real.


----------



## terri (May 1, 2016)

For some reason, this makes me want to cry.    I mean...what are the odds you two would cross paths here at TPF?    I'm so happy!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 1, 2016)

terri said:


> For some reason, this makes me want to cry.    I mean...what are the odds you two would cross paths here at TPF?    I'm so happy!


((hugs)) I never would have thought in my wildest dreams that I would find Barb here, this journey is amazing 
Oh and I DID cry  Just sayin' lol


----------



## limr (May 1, 2016)

That is SOOOOOO AWESOME, you guys!!!


----------



## Overread (May 1, 2016)

Pixel - are you going into space with your camera? (cause all this talk of flying!).


And congrats; sounds like life has indeed had a huge leap of things happen and who would have thought - family right here on TPF! Honestly fantastic and great to hear that you're tracking down family and making some great new connections


----------



## pjaye (May 1, 2016)

terri said:


> For some reason, this makes me want to cry.    I mean...what are the odds you two would cross paths here at TPF?    I'm so happy!





PixelRabbit said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, this makes me want to cry.    I mean...what are the odds you two would cross paths here at TPF?    I'm so happy!
> ...


Me too. It was a very exciting moment. Since most of the family I have here is gone, it was incredible to find out someone I'm related to is already a friend. We were very excited. All because several years ago, I decided to do genealogy. So when she mentioned east cost Canada, I knew.


----------



## snowbear (May 1, 2016)

To pix & barb!


----------

